# Ferry tickets



## solly (May 1, 2005)

I think I'm going mad, I'm sure that I saw someone had booked ferry tickets through MHF. However I cant find anything about it anywhere on site and cannot find the post that mentioned it. Can someone put me out of my misery or should I send for the white coats. Be gentle with me :? 
Solly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Solly:

Top of this page on orange background Subscriptions - drop down to Subscriptions Discounts Database - input Ferries into Select category.... and you will get instructions for using SeaFrance discount code.

G


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly. I'm not mad then,....... just stupid
Solly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

solly said:


> Thanks Grizzly. I'm not mad then,....... just stupid
> Solly


I suppose Nuke might be the one person who can find everything he wants on this site...perhaps his programmer maybe, but most of us can't - it's huge !

G


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Solly,

We tried most options on channel crossings, and this year we found cheapest way was via P&O. 

Cheers

Molemoux


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheapest option is to book onto DFDS(Norfolkline) Dover - Dunkirk via Caravan Club. Out on a Sunday and return on a Friday - £27 each way. This price is good for all seasons and all sailings on those specific days.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

charlieivan said:


> Cheapest option is to book onto DFDS(Norfolkline) Dover - Dunkirk via Caravan Club. Out on a Sunday and return on a Friday - £27 each way. This price is good for all seasons and all sailings on those specific days.


Tesco, Chunnel, £1.50 in total.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*



Molenoux said:


> Hi Solly,
> 
> We tried most options on channel crossings, and this year we found cheapest way was via P&O.
> 
> ...


P&O If paying (Cheaper still with C&CC Discount)

Otherwise Tesco Deals

TM


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your contributions.

Charleivan;- Think your right about DFDS. cheapest so far. Unfortunately not a member of CC. but am CCC member and will look at this.
Steco:- your right tunnel with Tesco is a "no Brainier" Problem as indicated earlier I'm a " No Brainer" I've left it too late you need to arrange this well in advance. Sadly we have had problems this year that prevented planning ahead so I,I'm now sitting on nearly £200-00 of Tesco vouchers frustrating particularly as I'm towing a trailer.
I've got a good price from Norfolk line and am now just going to check out MHF discounts.
Thanks again everyone
Solly


----------

